# Need for Speed 2015 Demo PC?



## Knochey (8. Juli 2016)

Also man kann ja Need for Speed jetzt 10 Stunden lang auf Origin testen. Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen von Leuten die es vielleicht schon ausprobiert haben ^^

1. Wie läuft das ab? Laufen die 10 Stunden gnadenlos ab wenn man das Spiel das erste mal startet oder ist es auch wirklich 10 Stunden Ingame Zeit?

2. Ist die Trial Zeit Account gebunden? Heißt also kann ich wenn es mir wie in dem Spiel nur um die Grafik geht einfach einen neuen Account machen und hab dann theoretisch wieder 10 Stunden und muss nur von neu anfangen?

Danke schon mal ^^


----------



## Yan04 (8. Juli 2016)

1) 10 Stunden Ingame Zeit!

2) Müsste eigentlich gehen. Probier ich mal mit Starwars aus. Da gehts mir auch nur um die Grafik


----------



## NuVirus (8. Juli 2016)

10h ingame Zeit, wahrscheinlich geht es einen neuen account auf eine ander E-Mail Adresse zu erstellen.


----------



## Knochey (8. Juli 2016)

Danke Leute


----------



## RotariCatfish (10. Juli 2016)

Lohnt sich der Download? Ich hab die alten Teile echt gerne gespielt, aber scheinbar hat der neueste Teil ja nicht mehr viel mit der alten Reihe zu tun :/


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Juli 2016)

RotariCatfish schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Download? Ich hab die alten Teile echt gerne gespielt, aber scheinbar hat der neueste Teil ja nicht mehr viel mit der alten Reihe zu tun :/


Als Fan der NFS 1-Porsche muß ich sagen die neuen Spiele lohnen sich nicht. Gerade das aktuelle NFS hat eine Fürchterliche Fahrphysik. Aber da man es ja 10 Stunden testen kann, schau es dir einfach selber an.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juli 2016)

Es wurde jetzt in die Origin Access Vault aufgenommen und ist wohl somit komplett verfügbar für die Abonnenten 

Habs mir auch mal fürn Monat gegönnt da ich mir es mal auf PC ansehen wollte... Top in 60fps und Physical Based Rendering wirkt noch besser finde ich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razzer98 (25. Juli 2016)

Also wenn du die 10 Stunden immer wieder benutzen willst musst du dir nur einen HWID Changer downloaden


----------

